# Few questions before filing taxes



## Italnstallion99 (Sep 5, 2015)

I am getting ready to do taxes and have a few questions.

1. do you need to keep your mileage log separate? Meaning a log for uber, lyft, doorash etc? or can it be all together and does it not matter since it's all ride share?

2. Are there any deductions from food delivery besides mileage? I know uber/lyft have booking fee's/platform fee's that you might be able to deduct. I did not see anything like that on my 1099 misc from door dash.

3. I did 1 delivery all year from postmates and made $1.98. Is that something I need to report or is that not needed due to the amount?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

3. Report all your revenue

2. For the most part not really, however...
All vehicle expenses fall under mileage, so no need to keep/separate gas receipts or calculate what % of your oil changes are business and which are personal. 


For your situation, here's a few things i can think of that would apply.

A. Cooler/cooler bags
B. A portion of your cell phone bill (debatable)
C. Any bio-hazard detailing would be covered (IE paying a detailer to clean vomit/urine/colostomy bag leakage)


1. Nope, you just need to have a detailed mileage log to justify the number of miles your writing off if you ever get audited by the IRS. You need a log but not until Agent Purvis sends you a nice letter asking for it.

The simple reality is that LEGALLY (however much we all consider this to be BS). You are in business doing your "driving hamburgers/passenger" business and each of the 1099s are "clients" that you pay a commission for leads. You are jumping between each of them depending on who has business for you, and expenses are very difficult to differentiate and it's all one "business" and your car is your most important tool. It's very likely your car isn't shutting off.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

My advice would be a separate Schedule C for each gig business. I am submitting 5, each has different income, expenses, mileage, etc.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

percy_ardmore said:


> My advice would be a separate Schedule C for each gig business. I am submitting 5, each has different income, expenses, mileage, etc.


Similar activities should be lumped together on one Schedule C. For example you would combine Uber, Lyft, doordash, etc onto 1 schedule C.

If you had multiple different "gigs" you would separate them. For example Uber & Lyft on one schedule C, Handyman work on another schedule C, etc.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Similar activities should be lumped together on one Schedule C. For example you would combine Uber, Lyft, doordash, etc onto 1 schedule C.
> 
> If you had multiple different "gigs" you would separate them. For example Uber & Lyft on one schedule C, Handyman work on another schedule C, etc.


You do it your way, I'll do it mine. If you lump several together and get audited, have fun explaining to agent.


----------

